# Dakar Rally '06 X-Trail



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

After reading the thread over at the Aussie forum (BTW Jalal I don't remember my password there, any help?), I followed the links to both pics shown:


















Some people saw the specification sheet which listed this X-Trail as having a VQ35DE engine. After reading the full sheet and examining the picture I can tell you guys, that the "Super Production" vehicle is NOT a X-Trail.

It is in fact a R50 Pathfinder/Terrano (ran in previous years) with the hood and front lights of a T-30 X-Trail blended in. The most obvious points that show it to be a R50 in disguise are the door handles, window and windshield shapes, rear view mirrors, and the spec sheet which shows it as having a live rear axle.

Jalal feel free to post this at your forum.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Terranismo, long time no see 

They had BOTH The Pathfinder Terrano and the X-Trail in this race and this spec sheet proves it.

http://img132.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc24&image=73a44_X_trail_specs.JPG

The specs are different slightly between the two cars that have taken part in this race.

P.S. Regarding the lost password, go HERE and type in your username and the system will send you an email to the email address you have registered with (provided it is still active)


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal, the truck in the pictures is NOT a X-Trail. Look at the doors and particularly at the door handles. The most obvious is the one in the back door, which is located in the door pillar. The front bumper is also a R-50 Pathfinder/Terrano unit modified to accept the X-Trail front grille and lights. Read the spec sheet carefully and you'll notice the following:










The front/rear suspension and steering system are not the same as the X. Furthermore it has a part/time 4WD system and a ladder chasis. Remember it's a production based class, so it does not make sense that the T-30 chasis was modified that way.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo,

I'm not saying that they have used a T30 in this race, but they did state that the "X-Trail" they have used was heavily modified; this includes body, engine and chassis to make it suitable for such an adventure.

If the above means that they have only used the front grill and headlights from a T30, so be it LOL In any case it has participated in Dakar 2006 under an official brand name of *X-TRAIL* and this what matters 

I don't think any candid tactics were used here by Nissan, so am just happy that an X-Trail (or part of it) was there. hehehe


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

If you look at Nissan's official Paris Dakar site here it makes no mention of the X-Trail competing in this year's event.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ron519098 said:


> If you look at Nissan's official Paris Dakar site here it makes no mention of the X-Trail competing in this year's event.


Strange indeed, because team #329 (which is Team X-Trail) is mentioned in the overall results page HERE on the website you mentioned and Team Number 329 profile as per the Official Dakar 2006 website is this:





I would be pretty pissed off with Nissan if I was the one being left out from the Nissan driving team, especially after claiming position #21 overall


----------

